# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Duizelig

## meisje15

Hallo allemaal,

Zondag met carnaval ben ik in de kroeg flauw gevalle en toen ik bij kwam was ik erg duizelig, wat denk ik wel normaal is? toen ik buiten was en goed adem heb gehaald is het wat beter gegaan zag nog zwart voor me ogen beetje maar na een tijdje ging het weer helemaal goed. sindsdien ben ik voort elke dag wel een keer duizelig is dit normaal? want ben in de kroeg niet flauw gevalle omdat er iets in me drankje was gegooit en had ook niet te veel gedronken. ook heb ik af en toe steken in me buik.
heeft iemand enig idee

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou hier even mee naar je huisarts gaan... mss lage bloeddruk???

----------


## afra1213

Als de maag stoort kan dit duizelingen geven

----------

